# Limping On Hind Leg



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

Maddie started limping on her back left leg three weeks ago. I went to the vet two days after she started the limping. He felt around and flexed her leg and said she probably inflamed her ACL and to keep her calm for a few weeks. 

I wasn't satisfied and made another appointment two days later with a different vet. They fiddled with her leg and did x-rays. They said the same thing and gave me a two-week course of Rimadyl. She responded well and wasn't limping any more. 

Two days off the Rimadyl she starts limping on her back right leg. Another trip to the vet and see a different doctor. She looked at the x-rays again and felt around. She said that both Pugs and Boston Terriers walk kind of stiffed legged in the back and this is common in both breeds - knee inflamation. She didn't want to put her on more Rimadyl. Said to keep her calm and see what happens. 

I asked if it was a birth defect or a cross breed defect. They all felt it was an individual breed defect - not from cross breeding. 

So, we have seen three vets and they do not know what the problem really is or how to treat it. Should I go to yet another vet and see what they say or just try to treat this myself? I'm considering ordering joint meds from Foster and Smith - Joint Care Premium 3. Has anyone tried this product? Have you has success with it? 

Any information or ideas would be great. She's only 7 months old and I want to nip this in the bud now so she's not in huge amounts of pain when she does get older. FYI Maddie is a Pug and Boston Terrier mix.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

did you run a lyme test or a tick panel..... 
I would try the joint support as well as vitamin C and those won't hurt her.... an inflamed ACL could be painful for a very long time if that is what it is.... however, a tick panel would certainly not be out of line just to rule out lyme disease 
and yes keep her quiet for a while would be good
s


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I agree- the addition of vitamin C really helps. As far as a supplement, I like glycoflex 3 the best. It worked well for hottie for quite a while. Then we started using shark cartiledge and that was even better. 
The problem with pain medicine is that it can make it feel well enough, that the dog has a tendancy to over do it. Slowing down recovery. 
Another suggestion- used for so many things is raw oatmeal. The old fashion kind. What this does is help remove calcium deposits. It stabilizes the calcium/phororus ratio. Additionally it also aids in the production of the adrenal gland. When a dog feels injured, this gland kicks into hyper drive. 
You use it both meals- one teaspoon per 10 pounds body weight- ie one tablespoon per 30 pounds of body weight right in the food ( raw uncooked - the old fashion kind in the cardboard container. ). 
Another thing- how is his weight? could he loose a few pounds? That helps too. Takes some of the weight off the joints.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replys so far. We live in Wisconsin. We just got rid of tons of snow and she's had her tick shot this winter. So, Lyme's disease is not it. We live in town with no woods near by either, but thanks for the suggestion. 

Maddie weighs 16 pounds. The vet thought she'd could get up to 20 pounds, but I think 16 is it. The vet said her weight is fine because both Pugs and Boston Terriers are usually 20 pounds plus as full adults. 

I think I will try the Vitamin C and joint meds. I will try the oatmeal too. I will try anything to help her feel better! 

Maddie is part terrier and very active, but this leg thing sure has slowed her down. So we are trying our best to keep her calm, but being a terrier and a puppy it can be hard. 

Keep the ideas and suggestions flowing! 

Thanks!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

okay so lets say 20 pounds- that is 100 mg vitamin C at night. YOu want it in the system as long as possible ( ie over night) as it is water soluable and will pass if the dog goes potty..


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

I owned and bred some Bostons and they did not walk stiff ever!! Sorry, but that is not correct, they run like the wind also.

Might want to use what I do on even small puppies Joint health. It comes from springtimeinc.com and has MSM 99% 300mg
Glucosamine HCL 99% 250mg
Chondroitin sulfate, 90% purity 175mg
Ascorbic acid (vitamin C) 125mg
Carrot Powder 100mg
citrus bioflavornoid comples 40% 100mg
Hesperidin 95% 50ms
Rutin (vitaminP) 830mcg/tablet

This combination keeps my high ball drive working Shepherds from every pulling a ligament, tear one, or injury of any kind. It makes young dogs very strong in growth and it just plain works. Tells on bottle how many, I often give a double dose now and then just to jab it into working better. It is so pure it will not make a dog or puppy ill.


----------



## petpal (Jan 22, 2012)

MaddiesMom said:


> Maddie started limping on her back left leg three weeks ago. I went to the vet two days after she started the limping. He felt around and flexed her leg and said she probably inflamed her ACL and to keep her calm for a few weeks.
> 
> I wasn't satisfied and made another appointment two days later with a different vet. They fiddled with her leg and did x-rays. They said the same thing and gave me a two-week course of Rimadyl. She responded well and wasn't limping any more.
> 
> ...



I, too, have a Boston Terrier/Pug Mix. He's 5 years old and just started limping. He pulls his hind leg up to his side and walks using 3 legs. Did your "bug" put pressure on her legs or hold them up?


----------

